# alltrax 7245 controller



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

nogas1 said:


> Can any one tell me how to hookup the 1/2 speed on axe7245 controller.
> THANK U.


Supply pack voltage to the 1/2 speed terminal using a switch. 

Voltage applied;
The controller will only supply 1/2 the rated voltage and amprage.

Voltage removed;
The controller will supply voltage and amprage per the programmed settings.

We use it on a toggle switch to control 
1.) Backing when hooking up to a pulling sled.
2.) To allow someone not used to the way an electric can act (massive low end torque) drive the tractor
3.) To allow the kids to drive the tractor.

In a golf cart, I believe the terminal was powered by energizing the reversing contactor, otherwise the cart would back as fast as it would go forward.


----------



## nogas1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank U very much Jim, I will switch it with a relay enagized from revers lite circuit.


----------

